# Who can join?



## dopeyfav (May 2, 2007)

Can anyone owning TS join or is it just for TS weeks owners?

I am a FSP Points owner and am very interested.

Thank you.


----------



## Ask DAE (May 2, 2007)

*points and weeks owners alike*

All timeshare owners can become members. Points owners simply have to go back to the resort or points program to reserve a physical week to deposit with us, when you are ready to deposit. 

Call us or go online to join at www.daelive.com. 

Welcome!

Fermin


----------



## dopeyfav (May 2, 2007)

So, I call FF and request a week?  I never heard of that nor was I aware it could be done. 

Do I tell them I need it to exchange with DAE?

Sorry for the lack of knowledge.

Tx


----------



## Ask DAE (May 2, 2007)

*Your exchange*

Hello, 

When you are ready to make a deposit for a week you see in our inventory, or if you wish to deposit in advance, you would take your FSP points, call your FF representative have them assign you a week for your points. 

You, then have the ability to take that week and deposit it with us as your exchange and in turn we give you an exchange booking to another resort on the spot or issue you a credit for a future exchange booking that lasts you three years. Within that three year period, you can choose from any of the weeks available to our members for exchange. When you find the week you want, you book it with us and you're done! 

I would call my FF representative and make sure you know what your points can get you and how to redeem points for a week, etc. 

You're always welcome to vist us by phone 800-468-1799, by web www.daelive.com, or by email at infousa@daelive.com with any questions specific to your membership or how to get you rolling. 

Thanks for the interest. 

Fermin


----------



## Jya-Ning (May 2, 2007)

Try this link
http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...5-how-make-deposit-dae-point-type-resort.html

I am FF owner also.

Jya-Ning


----------



## dopeyfav (May 2, 2007)

Jya-Ning

Thanks for the info.

Could you explain to me how the trading power works with DAE? 

I don't know what to request from FF (resort, time, size, etc) to deposit with DAE.

Thanks
Rhonda


----------



## Jya-Ning (May 3, 2007)

They don't have trading power.  You deposit one week, you get one week back as long as it is available or they can find for you.  They don't have a lot of experience with FF resort, so it does take a while for them to do verification.  I think it took close to 2 month before my deposit show in their inventory.  So if you want to make deposit, you probably want to deposit something close to 9 month or so.

They can take any FF week and resort and size.  So it is upto you to make your own judgement what to deposit.   And if you like the product, it is upto you to protect it without hurting yourselves.

If the trip is important to me, I will try to deposit a good week.  If I just want to deposit some points to extend its use life, I usually deposit a low point week.  I do expect both weeks to work the same or similar in DAE or RCI (i.e., I only accept/take what I can/want to live with).  Although with RCI, it has trading power, so I will lower my expectation a little if I deposit a low point week.

Look at their availability, so you get familiar what you may get.  Look at their trading partner (they have non-timeshare partner), and expect these partner will give up shoulder season week the best.  Then you can make a good decision.

Jya-Ning


----------



## mamiecarter (May 18, 2007)

*Join DAE noW, deposite later, use bonus weeks right away*

Dae has lots of low cost last munite bonus weeks. $399 to $99 and you do not have to exchange to buy them. Some great deals. Join for free and start looking.


----------



## tartanwood (Jul 14, 2007)

Do you  have to own a timeshare (either weeks or points) in order to join DAE?

Last Christmas we gave our DAE deposit to my sister and brother-in-law who used it for an exchange as our guest.  They enjoyed the week and might want to use a bonus week sometime in the future.  

Could they join DAE directly if they does not actually own a timeshare?  Obviously they would not be able to make a regular exchange if they had nothing to deposit, but could they access bonus weeks directly on their own without owning a timeshare anywhere?  Would they always have to go through our membership as a guest to access bonus weeks?


----------



## JudyS (Jul 14, 2007)

tartanwood said:


> Do you  have to own a timeshare (either weeks or points) in order to join DAE?...


I believe that yes, you have to own timeshare in order to join DAE.  In the past, DAE reps have stated that this is an important part of their business model.

Why not have your relatives buy a low cost timeshare with low MFs?  If they aren't sure that they want to exchange every year, they could buy an EOY week.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jul 16, 2007)

If they own a vacation type of condo that has front desk management company, they can also joint as their holiday property owner.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Ask DAE (Jul 16, 2007)

Howdy folks, 

It is true you need to be a timeshare owner - or of course a holiday property (exchangeable) owner. 

Thanks for the question. Remember, we do not charge a guest certificate fee to our members to put up a friend or family member.


----------



## tartanwood (Jul 17, 2007)

Ask DAE said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> It is true you need to be a timeshare owner - or of course a holiday property (exchangeable) owner. ... Remember, we do not charge a guest certificate fee to our members to put up a friend or family member.



Thank you.  That is what I assumed.  We will continue to encourage them to be our guest.


----------



## jtridle (Aug 9, 2007)

dopeyfav said:


> I don't know what to request from FF (resort, time, size, etc) to deposit with DAE.
> 
> Thanks
> Rhonda



I am a FF points owner.  Late this past spring, I requested a FF Kona Hawaiian Village and deposited it into DAE and got a bonus week which they give for depositing Hawaii.  Unlike Ja-Ning, my weeks showed up in DAE very quickly.  You may not want to use the required FF points  to get a Kona week.  I did it within the reduced point period so as gold VIP I got a unit with discounted points.  And DAE has rules about how far in advanced you must deposit a Hawaii week with them to get the bonus week.  I don't remember what that time limit is.  So if you want a bonus week, you might consider depositing a Hawaii week.


----------



## baguiogal (Sep 15, 2007)

jtridle said:


> I am a FF points owner.  Late this past spring, I requested a FF Kona Hawaiian Village and deposited it into DAE and got a bonus week which they give for depositing Hawaii.  Unlike Ja-Ning, my weeks showed up in DAE very quickly.  You may not want to use the required FF points  to get a Kona week.  I did it within the reduced point period so as gold VIP I got a unit with discounted points.  And DAE has rules about how far in advanced you must deposit a Hawaii week with them to get the bonus week.  I don't remember what that time limit is.  So if you want a bonus week, you might consider depositing a Hawaii week.



That's good to know jtridle. FF Kona is our home resort and it's good to know there are options other than RCI. Also thanks for the link jya-ning.

Lea


----------



## baguiogal (Sep 15, 2007)

I just joined DAE.


----------



## applegirl (Sep 28, 2007)

*extra vacation deals?*

Are these extra vacation weeks for purchas similar to the getaways you can purchase through Interval International? We own a Marriott week and I'm interested in DAE if that's the case!
Thanks.


----------



## Ask DAE (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello, 

If by extra vacation weeks, you mean our bonus week inventory, you are correct. These are last minute weeks (within 60 days of check in) made available to members (timeshare owners only). 

Give us a try! 

Fermin


----------

